# What do you guys think? - rotiform BLQ



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

rotiform BLQ
Photoshop








Test fit








































































































and just for fun... my car on some 18" slant lipped RS, lol








Their pics:








































































For reference:
My currents









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










for fun... here are my new mods...
brushed aluminum shift knob...
bullet valve stem caps.
lol
















installed on a friends TT








http://img13.imageshack.us/g/dsc0103vv.jpg/


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Need more and bigger pics please! ;-)
I like your current wheels.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think? - rotiform BLQ (Presns3)*

I like your current wheels over the others pictured.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: What do you guys think? - rotiform BLQ (2.0TProjekt)*

i like them in black, they look alot like the lambo wheels i see at work everyday, except im sure not 4 grand per
what sizes do they offer? i really want to stick with 18s


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Black!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I actually love those wheels, but apparently they are only in 19"s which kinda sucks but they look damn good on an a3! the machined finish looks the best I would say. Did you have spacers or anything with those wheels on? They sit perfectly.
And what coils are you running? I love the stance of your car and am trying to get coils that can go low. Do you have room to go lower still?


_Modified by YLW_DUB at 2:25 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*

Dayum niice wheels
i would go with the hyper silver ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the car pr0n


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

maybe some 18 inch will look better


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

wow...nice way to wreck the look of a great auto. you shoulda have gotten a cobalt or civic to slam'a'jamma


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think? - rotiform BLQ (Presns3)*

here's my 0.02. The wheel has a nice design and eye catching. At first glance, I thought they would be hard to clean unless running carbotech bobcats or similar low dust pads. They are so interesting that the black just washes out the whole design wow factor. The problem is matching you current color scheme of black and white. I prefer the hypersilver so try photoshopping the grenades hypersilver to match and the mirror covers too.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_wow...nice way to wreck the look of a great auto. you shoulda have gotten a cobalt or civic to slam'a'jamma


You're Lame...Get some more productive posts before you subject us to your "opinions"


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Trying to like these wheels but I don't think they fit the look and lines of the A3 quite right, no matter what color. But it definitely is DIFFERENT!


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

"You're Lame...Get some more productive posts before you subject us to your opinions"
Not surprised, as the original post and your post are from CAL and NEV, areas of bad taste. Too bad a nice euro cvar is ruined with poor mods


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

njcarguy = noob troll.
go with silver black wheels are ugly as my poop that i took this morning


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

"njcarguy = noob troll.
go with silver black wheels are ugly as my poop that i took this morning"
Is this the best you can do?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (NJCarGuy00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_"njcarguy = noob troll.
go with silver black wheels are ugly as my poop that i took this morning"
Is this the best you can do? 

Welcome to the forum! How 'bout posting some pics of your A4?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (NJCarGuy00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_"njcarguy = noob troll.
go with silver black wheels are ugly as my poop that i took this morning"
Is this the best you can do? 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

i've been on the forum for awhile; just switched accounts. my A4 is stock '02, silver 3.0Q with sport susp and stick, leather, etc. 68k miles and no major probs.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (NJCarGuy00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_i've been on the forum for awhile; just switched accounts. my A4 is stock '02, silver 3.0Q with sport susp and stick, leather, etc. 68k miles and no major probs. 
 congratulations?








instead of being a tool and posting a negative comment, just dont comment and stay in the a4 forums next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*









Is anyone seeing a little devil worship signs going on with the design?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (tcardio)*

Black wheels just make your car look so damn sexy.


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

"instead of being a tool and posting a negative comment, just dont comment and stay in the a4 forums next time"
the orig poster did ask a question "what do you guys thnk?" and I provided my opinion. sorry my response does not fit your narrow and limited mindset.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (NJCarGuy00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_wow...nice way to wreck the look of a great auto. you shoulda have gotten a cobalt or civic to slam'a'jamma


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_the orig poster did ask a question and I provided my opinion. sorry my response does not fit your narrow and limited mindset. 

LOL and you said I have a narrow and limited mindset? try listening to your own important-less statements next time.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

OHH HE GOT A ANSWER OUT OF YOU!!!


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

"LOL and you said I have a narrow and limited mindset? try listening to your own important-less statements next time"
jedi mind tricks are so easy with weak minds


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (NJCarGuy00)*

I think they look great and I had a set of blacks on order for my new MK6 GTI but after your pics I have decided to switch to the machined, seems to just lose some of the detail with the black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (CanadianTurbo)*


----------



## oestjo (May 11, 2010)

*coils*

Does anyone know which coilovers hes running?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think he's running FK's. Not sure which model.

I like the silver wheels, they look pretty good. Rotiform has some pretty cool designs and finishes.


----------



## slownlow718 (Aug 9, 2011)

*rotiforms*

i kno this thread is old but those silver ones look soooo sexyyy


----------

